# More --- BSB and Usopp Test Results



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*.45mm & .55mm Usopp and .45mm & .55mm BSB*​​
All bandsets were cut to the same measurements using a hard plastic taper template.

Bandsets were freshly cut with a 20 shot break-in prior to checking speed numbers.

The same pouch size was used on each bandset.

The same Lion Mouth frames were used for all testing.

Steel ammo was used for all testing.

Speed numbers were established with a minimum of 15 shots per ammo weight.

*Common Details*

Pouch = 55mm x 14mm microfiber

Band cut = 17mm x 13mm x 190mm

Draw length = 32" (812mm)

*.45mm White BSB*

.017" measured thickness

Draw weight = 6 lbs 12 oz

7mm = 225 fps

5/16" = 209 fps

3/8" = 176 fps

*.45mm Yellow&White Usopp*

.019" measured thickness

Draw weight = 7 lbs 0 oz

7mm = 224 fps

5/16" = 208fps

3/8" = 178 fps

*.55mm Yellow BSB*

.022" measured thickness

Draw weight = 7 lbs 15 oz

7mm = 232 fps

5/16" = 215 fps

3/8" = 186 fps

*.55mm Yellow Usopp*

.021" measured thickness

Draw weight = 6 lbs 14 oz

7mm = 221 fps

5/16" = 206 fps

3/8" = 177 fps

*Notes*

*> *All bands were 17.0mm to almost 17.5mm at the forks. Very slight variations. Data corrected from previous posting of 18mm.

*>* Usopp .55mm Yellow seems a bit low on draw weight when compared to the others. It performs like the .45mm bands. Not sure if this is typical but it's true for this sample.

*>* The .45mm BSB and .45mm Usopp perform the same with this band cut, although the Usopp is 4oz heavier in draw.

*> *After all testing, all bandsets returned to within a couple of millimeters of starting length. Quality latex.

*>*No bandsets broke during testing.

*>* This test is limited with only one band cut checked. Different band cuts might change things completely.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The 3/8 speeds are very interesting. The properties of elastic are so cool. One of the things that keeps me so interested. 
I've tried a bunch of different elastic and the usopp and BSB's are the smoothest draw that I've found. Also it's been pretty consistent from roll to roll. Thanks for the test buddy.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I must be out of the loop. Who is BSB?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Rayshot said:


> I must be out of the loop. Who is BSB?


Burning Skull Brand


----------

